# Bifenthrin XTS



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Again, from @wardconnor what are the benefits of spraying this product in the lawn? I have some to control bees and ants around the perimeter of the house, but what is the benefit of moving from within 3 feet of the foundation to the entire yard?


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

I use it every 4-6 weeks to control mosquitoes. It goes on the entire lawn, on the deck, porch, as far up in all the trees that I can spray it. Anywhere and everywhere. And it works quite well on reducing those nasty buggers.
EDIT: I use the 7.9% version. XTS is 25% concentrate I think. Same product, just used in higher concentration for different pests.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

^^^^ what he said.

General bug control. Mosquitoes. I need to mix some up in a hand can and spray everywhere else like he said.

I also use the 7.9% I found it locally. Wisdom is the generic brand name.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Awesome, thanks @wardconnor @fusebox7

I will give it a go. Less mosquitoes is always a plus. I went with the XTS because at the time I was researching it, while the regular can go outside, it wears off quickly. Allegedly (if memory serves me right) the XTS has more (better) oils, so it stays and creates a better and longer lasting barrier. XTS is outside only, where the other can be used indoors.

This is great, it will just add to my lawn cocktail as I never thought to apply it to the grass.


----------

